# my 300 l tank ( french)



## jojodu13 (Sep 3, 2007)

hello my name is jojodu13 ,i live in france ,i knew this site from a few friens that are used to come here (kookaburra, kirua666, commandantp, jérome, uttoshi ...)

i'd like to present you my dutch style tank ,it is 300 Liters ,it's technical description is in my profile.

i presented this tank at the ADA 2007 contest where i had the 125th place and at the the CAPA ,french contest where i had the 3rd place (in the category over 250 Liters)

sorry ,my english is not so good so i ask a friend to translate for me ,it might take some time to answer to your comments

here are the pictures :








































































as this lay-out is finished ,i am curently starting a new one ,this one will turn to be more natural ,i will use some wood for the hardscape this time ,unhappilly i am having some algae issues ,i will post some pictures as soon as this problem will be solved

hope that you enjoy it :bolt:


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

fantastic


----------



## jojodu13 (Sep 3, 2007)

thank you very much rek !


----------



## JeremyAZ (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice.

I have been impressed with all the French scapes I have seen recently.


----------



## wofiguer (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello, in this case, the language doesn`t matter alot...... jejeje....

This tank says more than 100 words...

Congratulations, good job....


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I really like it. :O it's stunning


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Excellent aquascape! Congrats on successfully incorporating the larger leaved plants like Hygrophilla siamensis and Ammania gracilis. Great job! I'd like to see more of your scapes if you have any.


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

Heee, Jojo qui ce met a l'anglais. 

Congratulation for the CAPA and ADA, you deserve it.:third:


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm not usually a Dutch style fan, but this is awesome!


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!! I see you have tiger barbs in there as well. I had to remove mine since they were nipping at the leaves of my hygro. siamensis.


----------



## Lady Elizabeth (Oct 28, 2004)

this tank is very beautiful


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

alexandre said:


> Heee, Jojo qui ce met a l'anglais.


Ouais, on aura tout vu, bonne mère ! :-D

Great job Jojo... keep making such nice scapes...


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Whoa... me wanna try dutch scapes now.... absolutely great looking tank dude!


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

All I can say is WOW, your tank is very lovely, if only my tank could look half as nice as yours I'd be thrilled!


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Can you post your tank statistics!


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

jojodu13 said:


> hello my name is jojodu13 ,i live in france ,i knew this site from a few friens that are used to come here (kookaburra, kirua666, commandantp, jérome, uttoshi ...)


Whoo, you know some great aquascapers :heh:









Felicitations, it's a wonderful tank ! And congratulations for your third place to the CAPA 2007


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

A very nice tank... Well done... :third:


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

jojodu13 said:


> hello my name is jojodu13 ,i live in france ,i knew this site from a few friens that are used to come here (kookaburra, kirua666, commandantp, jérome, uttoshi ...)


Et moi, je sens le pâté ?


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

Mellonman said:


> Et moi, je sens le pâté ?


Il abuse, maintenant il va blâmer Nico pour la traduction :---) . T'en fais pas je lui est toujours pas poste son diffuseur....:heh:


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Tres joli bac!
Le contrast des couleurs est expressionnant


----------



## crono (Feb 3, 2006)

les aquascapeurs français en force avec ce magnifique bac de jojo !

great job and keep making wonderful tanks up !


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Outstanding!!! I too would like to see more of your aquascapes if you have any.


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh my gawd, I can't believe I missed this one. It's GORGEOUS. I wasn't a fan of dutch scapes before, but after this one, I definitely want to try one (or at least a hybrid) now! Wowee, I'm captivated.


----------



## tom_zg (Oct 20, 2006)

Without any doubt, one of the most beautiful scapes I have seen! Composed, serene, subtle, to the point! Really, really beautiful! Bravo!

Question: how old is this aquascape?


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

Breath taking. simply elegant and i must say one of the best combinations and itegrations of plants I have seen in a while. And your trimming technique is one to be desired, to say the least.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

Mellonman said:


> Et moi, je sens le pâté ?


:heh:


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

Jojodu13 asked me to write for him ,here is what he says :

"thank you all for your answers ,i am very pleased that you like this tank ,as soon as i will find a translator i will answer to all of your specific questions ,sorry for the inconvenience"
Jojo

Jojo tu me dois 5 euros:heh:


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow, thanks for sharing your tank! It's stunning!


----------



## jojodu13 (Sep 3, 2007)

hello everybody ,sorry for answering so late.

i'm very pleased that you like my tank ,all of your comments really motivate me 
to start my new lay-out ,in which i am actually having some (huge) troubles...

i'm going to try to answer to all of your questions:

-NEVERMORE and KRISW, this is my first "well thought" planted tank ,except for the one i started recently there are no others.

-TOM ZG, this lay-out was 1 year old ,but because of a PO4 lack that i could not detect un time ,i could not succeed in doing something nice during its last 4 months.

here are my tank's specs:

-size: 120/48/52
-soil: heating cord red sea 40W ,pouzzolane,florabase
-filtration: internal filtration coupled with 1100L/Hour pump + extern filter Eheim ecco 2236 ,600L/Hour
-fertilization: duplaplant + duplaplant24 + ECA + kno3 + kh2po4
-co2 : internal reactor, 2 bubbles / seconds
-water changes :40 Liters /week PH 6.9 / GH 5 / KH 3

sorry i 'm having a hard time trying to translate all of the technical words :doh:

here are a few more pics: :smile:
































































for the new lay-out i did a few changes in the technical part ,i now use a 30 cm extern co2 reactor coupled with an eheim 1048 pump (600L/Hour) ,i also changed the fertilization ,i now use Flourish instead of Duplaplant

i'll try again for a couple of month to fix my actual problems with the new lay-out ,if i can't i'll start over from the beginning ,without the intern filter ,and by adding an extern rena xp4 filter,i will also certainly change the soil ,using Aquasoil or a "handmade" soil.

here is a picture of my new lay-out ,just so you can see because it isn't really nice....there are a lot of algae and the plants are not healthy...










thank you all again
i'll post again to inform you of the evolution of my new lay out
:yo:


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Great pictures! The new layout looks like a good start. The wood is awesome!


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very nice start the new layout


----------



## Revan (Dec 26, 2005)

Compliment's for your very nice tank

I like both of your layout

Best Regards


----------



## edlut67 (Feb 26, 2007)

Bonjour jojodu13,

rayer: Beautiful tank(s). 

I like the wood in your new tank. Could you inform me what it is and where you bought that?

merci beaucoup


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

very nice tank! 

It is a good beginning of the new layout too.


----------



## tom_zg (Oct 20, 2006)

too bad about the old layout, but now you have a nex challenge, and it looks very promising!! algae in new tanks are as normal as night and day, so don't worry about it! Keep us informed!


----------



## jojodu13 (Sep 3, 2007)

HI evrybody, 

thank you all for your comments ^^

i'm working hard on my new layout, i'm thinking about doing everything again from 0 ,change the substrat ,replace the inside filter by an extern filter and start again with the same hardscape and same plants.

EDLUT67: about the driftwood i'm not sure of what it is ,found it in a specialised shop near my place ,sorry...

thank you all ,see u soon


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Absolutely stunning, both layouts!

I'm excited to see how this new one turns out. You're very talented ... thank you for sharing!


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

thats is an amazing tank!


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

what size tank is it??


----------



## jojodu13 (Sep 3, 2007)

chunkylover817 said:


> what size tank is it??


hi, this tank is a 300 liters, 120 cm / 48 cm / 52 cm ,sorry i do not know how to convert into us gallons ...
:doh:

thank you chunkylover817 and jessie eace:


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

jojodu13 said:


> sorry i do not know how to convert into us gallons ...


1 Gallon = 3,785 Liters ...

Your tank : 79 Gallons


----------

